# WCP - WCP Diversified Investments



## kevro (12 May 2006)

Hi Everybody,
                   this one has been on my watchlist for a while. I have seen it take off to 18c and back down to 7c today. It took off on the use of the "U" word which was only letting people know that this was what it was looking for and the subsequent securing of 10 potential tenements.
                  Today on another forum a message was posted for everyone to keep an eye on this one and consequentially I did and sure enought along comes a buyer snapping up about 8mil shares before the price moved up and away from his buying zone. Still at least another 2mil shares on his shopping list.
                 Has anybody else out there been following this one and just curious for any input. The share ended up 22% in the last hour of trade and I did allow myself a small flutter of 50K at7.3c.


----------



## gordon2007 (25 January 2007)

Up .075 on it's news this morning with GML. 

I don't hold any, just figured I'd pass on the news.


----------



## lew (13 April 2007)

WCP is up by 500% this year not bad,  i will still keep them, it looks like its going places


----------



## lew (17 April 2007)

I'm still holding, What a bonus, a Uranium float I'm thinking of getting some more so That I can get the entitlement.
What do you guys think?

Lew


----------



## the barry (17 April 2007)

lew said:


> I'm still holding, What a bonus, a Uranium float I'm thinking of getting some more so That I can get the entitlement.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Lew





I bought the required number for the uranium float this morning. Should be good.


----------



## lew (18 April 2007)

Wcp looks great, 
Will buy more today


----------



## speves (30 April 2007)

Perhaps this forum needs to be renamed....WCP Resources.  May explain the reason why this stock doesn't have much air time on ASF.

Has grown 50% over the past few weeks since announcing the start of a fairly aggresive drill program and uraium assets spin off (Uranoz Ltd).  WCP holders will be getting a priority in the float.

WCP climbed 10% today before a trading halt...any holders care to speculate??


----------



## Ang (13 May 2007)

Any one on to this stock?
The reason it seems it has been going up is that if you have shares on their register by this Tuesday 15/05/07, you will have preferential issue of their Uranium IPO listing at 20cents. 

As lately IPO's in Uranium companies have been listing at double their subscription price, has any one got any thoughts on this one? I have attached the graph, which shows an ascending triangle.
Kind regards
Angelo


----------



## Ang (14 May 2007)

Looks like they are all starting to line up today to get a last piece of the action on this one. Anyone got any yet or got any comments regarding the float?
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## Ang (16 May 2007)

I have done it bought this on the 11th on Friday and sold toady on the 16the the RE date for the entitlements was the 15th so I drew my $10k cheque today for priority shareholders, and hopefully I will get my entitlements. I was a bit warried about the 3 day clearing as technically I held the shares on Friday last week, Monday and Tuesday this week and sold them today making me entitled to the Uranium float. Any one had a similar experiance and have any thoughts on my chances of getting my allotment.
kind reg
ang


----------



## Ang (17 May 2007)

Has anyone else put in for their allocation on Uranium float on this one??
kind reg
Ang


----------



## the barry (17 May 2007)

Ang said:


> Has anyone else put in for their allocation on Uranium float on this one??
> kind reg
> Ang




Am sending in the application tomorrow. Will be interesting to see how we go. Fingers crossed.It's hard to get on these things at the moment.


----------

